
Auth0/sharelock: Securely share data - devicetray0
https://github.com/auth0/sharelock
======
someonehere
Is this similar to One Time Secret? I worked somewhere where the security team
spun up a self hosted instance of it and we used it to share secure data like
this. Sad thing is, it hasn’t been updated in a while and I can’t seem to get
it to work. Wondering if anyone else has used sharelock, or knows of another
service like this I can host for work?

